# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Fowler cistern seating washer

## davewastech

Hi guys,
I've got a very old Fowler dual flush cistern, and it's leaking into pan (not an inlet valve problem as water isn't overfilling). Needs new seating washer. 
OK, I've removed the float. Now how do I access the seating washer?
(done this before on several Caroma systems - easy)   
Thanks,
davewastech

----------


## NRB

Done that one just the other day.
You may want to remove the float assembly to give you more room but you don't need to,grab the whole assembly and twist it anti clock wise then lift it out,you will see the big washer when you turn it upside down.
Getting the old one off should be easy,you will find grabbing it with pliers makes it easy as the old one will be a bit slippery,the new one can be a bit tight but you will work it out.

----------


## plum

> Done that one just the other day.
> You may want to remove the float assembly to give you more room but you don't need to,grab the whole assembly and twist it anti clock wise then lift it out,you will see the big washer when you turn it upside down.
> Getting the old one off should be easy,you will find grabbing it with pliers makes it easy as the old one will be a bit slippery,the new one can be a bit tight but you will work it out.

  Before twisting the assembly out take out the pin which holds the half flush flap.

----------


## davewastech

Thanks heaps,
Got it in. Easy when you guys tell me what to do.  :Biggrin:  Still leaking a tiny bit (maybe put washer upside down lol) 
More photos so other folks can use this as a reference (in lieu of Kinetics totally useless instructions). On mine the white hard plastic washer, visible on the bottom of the plunger, rotates about an eighth of a turn to allow easy removal of it and then the old washer - no need to stretch washer with pliers. 
Cheers,
Dave

----------


## plum

The raised side of the flat washer should face up, they do leak if installed upside down.

----------


## davewastech

> The raised side of the flat washer should face up, they do leak if installed upside down.

  Thanks plum. I got it right. Actually it seems to have stopped leaking already.
Cheers

----------

